# eTape Review



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Pros:

-tape is accurate
-converts imperial to metric
-holds 2 measurements in memory

Cons:


only reads in increments of 1/16"
inside/outside measuring a bit counterintuitive. Initial impression - best to leave it set to inside and mark the back side of the tape housing.
lock/unlock cumbersome to use

In my work, I think this tape will be useful for rough cutting lengths, not sure of anything else, but I will keep it.

Bottom line: Questionable usefulness for most people.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I had or still have? a measuring tape with a window that reads inside dimensions pretty easily and accurately, like this one:








BMI® Window Tape Measure with Level


This handy BMI tape measure eliminates having to bend your tape to get accurate inside dimensions. Get readings from the top window that show measurements from the tip of the blade to the back of the housing. This feature is ideal for measuring windows, doors and cabinets. 10'L, two-sided tape...




gemplers.com




This one looks like it would be worth having for cabinet making!

The late and great Texas Timbers, RIP, recommended a Komelon brand tapes to me long ago and I still think they are the best!
There's scale on the bottom side of the tape as well. I just found that out yesterday! I don't know why or when I would use it, but now that I know, it may come in handy?








KOMELON Stainless Steel Gripper Tapes


Ideal for outdoor workers because it will stand up to harsh conditions. Nylon-coated blade resists kinking. Blue housing.




gemplers.com


----------

